# Classroom fear



## Chris 2 (Dec 1, 2007)

I don't know how I will be able to stay in college or do well if I have fear of the classroom and large lecture hall?

Is anyone having this problem?


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

yeah, last term i was nervous too in a college classroom. It usually gets better as the class goes on though when the teacher is leaturing , but i always tend to try to sit in the back. and i hate the class room where u enter and everyones desk is facing towards the door and everyone can see u --i try to arrive at these classes like 10-15min early. i skip class a few times when i could not make it early enough cause i didnt want anyone to notice me especially if there are attractive girls in that class . -- i especially hate when teacher make u tell a little bit about yurself on first day in class.

i didn't use to be like this until i started overthinking things, im parnoid that people are looking at me and judging me when i enter the classroom.

right now i just try to force myself into some of these situations with crowds so i hope this term will be a little bit better.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Chris 2 said:


> I don't know how I will be able to stay in college or do well if I have fear of the classroom and large lecture hall?
> 
> Is anyone having this problem?


What if you got there early before most of the other people and sat in the back corner where everyone's focus was away from you?

That's what I used to do.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Chris 2 (Dec 1, 2007)

zedsonata said:


> Yep, get in early and sit somewhere that you won't be noticed and you'll be fine. Up the back might not be a good idea because all the "cool" people sit up the back and our teachers like to pick on people up the back.


Actually it doesn't matter where I sit, I get nervous everywhere I sit. I already fell all my class last quarter because of this whole ordeal. Though I'm not going to be getting help anytime soon either :no


----------



## jaayhou (Jun 20, 2007)

Safeway said:


> i try to arrive at these classes like 10-15min early. i


That's funny, because I always arrive late because I have a fear of sitting alone. This is especially because I know that, if I before everyone else, I'll most likely be sitting alone when class starts because everyone else will have honed into their respective cliques. Arriving late also give me fewer seat choices, which makes it easier to avoid over-thinking the whole seating dilemma.

I prefer sitting in the back or at the edges, but I tend to avoid doing that because I fear that people will brand me as a loner/avoidant/quiet kid, as that's who I generally see at those locations.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 16, 2006)

For my morning class I would get there around 25 to 30 minutes early  but mostly because I needed to put in some study time since I work during the day. 

I just dash from one class to another and my school is run pretty much like high school with monday, wed, and friday classes being 50 minutes long and 10 minutes apart. I have to speed walk to my locker lol. My advisor let me have a file cabinet in his office so thats my second dumping ground for books. 

I like getting to class early and I sit in the front row but at the edge closest to the board. I hate sitting in the last row and seeing everyone elses backs!


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I get that too, so I read a book to distract myself.


----------



## kokoloko (May 9, 2007)

Safeway said:


> i especially hate when teacher make u tell a little bit about yurself on first day in class.


I KNOW! This has happened about 3 times over Thurs and Fri as we started new classes. Theyre going from one to the next and it's hell on earth, especially if you're last and it builds up. I prefer to get things over with.


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

I love large lecture halls. If there are 400 other students there, no one is going to notice you. The professor won't ever call on you, and you don't have to participate. All you have to do is sit there and take notes. Small classes on the other hand...


----------



## Chris 2 (Dec 1, 2007)

endtroducing said:


> I love large lecture halls. If there are 400 other students there, no one is going to notice you. The professor won't ever call on you, and you don't have to participate. All you have to do is sit there and take notes. Small classes on the other hand...


That odd, large lecture is what I fear most, but I do understand your point of view.


----------



## sparkations (Nov 26, 2003)

in the beginning of my university career, i actually lacked a lot of motivation caause i didn't make any friends in lectures. It's funny, but now, I hate it when I know someone in my class from highschool or somewhere else. I just don't want to talk to people in class cause it distracts me, and now I'm more focused with school.


----------

